

AWS Launches the Northern California Region - ghempton
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2009/12/03/aws-launches-the-northern-california-region/

======
sanswork
I'm very excited for this since so much of my work depends on low latency to
NorCal. One of the guys at Amazon mentioned they were thinking about it
earlier on in the year and I've certainly been anticipating this since then. I
might actually migrate some of my stuff back to Amazon again finally depending
on latency concerns.

